# School Assessment



## hulahu (Mar 14, 2012)

We are looking for information about First Grade assessments at Dubai American Academy as well as the American School of Dubai. The school informed us that this is a requirement to complete the application process. 
Has anyone had a similar assessment done for their child at the above schools? 
Looking forward to your responses. Thanks.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

This is something that is done at every school prior to your child being offered a place. 

Kids are observed playing and climbing. Also think they are tested on numbers and letters.


----------

